# Programme zwingen auf einem bestimmten monitor zu starten



## MF (3. April 2004)

Hallo Ihr da draußen,

um Euch ein wenig zu beschäftigen habe ich mal eine Frage .
Und zwar, wie schaffe ich es Programme dazu zu zwingen das sie auf einem bestimmten Montior starten sollen?

der Grund dieser Frage ist folgender. Ich möchte gerne wärend ich z.B. das bekannte Aufbausimulations-Spiel "Sim City 4" spiele gleichzeitig fernsehen nebenbei schauen. Nun gut man könnte ja einfach den Fehrnseher anschalten aber da dieser kaputt ist muss ich dies über meinen PC tun. SC4 kann man ja nicht im fenster betrieb laufen lassen sodas wenn ich das spiel starte es mein Fehrnsehbild berdekt und ich davon nix mehr sehe. Jetzt wäre es doch praktisch das ich entweder SC4 oder meinem PCTV Programm dazu zwingen könnte auf dem 2. Monitor zu Starten. Geht das überhaupt und wenn, wie?

MfG
Marcus

ps.: falls es mit der hardware zusammenhängt, ich habe ne ATI Radeon 9800XT


----------



## gothic ghost (4. April 2004)

*Programme zwingen*

hi,
geht auch ohne zwingen.  
Grafikkarte mit  zwei Monitor-Anschlüssen.
Der Nachteil ist, man fängt an zu schielen.


----------



## MF (4. April 2004)

ja super ... aber wie ... ich habe nirgens eine funktion dafür gefunden ... ich habe die neusten ATI Treiber installiert.


----------



## gothic ghost (4. April 2004)

*Monitor*

Schau mal nach wo dein Monitor an der Grafikkarte 
angeschlossen ist, da muß noch ein zweiter Anschluss
sein, mit Treiber alleine kannst du nichts erreichen.
Ist da kein zweiter Anschluss, dann brauchst du eine andere Karte.


----------



## Erpel (5. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von MajinFreeza _
> *Jetzt wäre es doch praktisch das ich entweder SC4 oder meinem PCTV Programm dazu zwingen könnte auf dem 2. Monitor zu Starten. Geht das überhaupt und wenn, wie?
> 
> MfG
> ...


Jede neue Radeon hat 2 Ausgänge wage ich zu behaupten, und wie dieser Satz oben sagt, hat er schon 2 Monitore glaube ich. MajinFreeza sag mal bitte wie es wirklich ist?


----------



## MF (5. April 2004)

ich bin jetzt eigendlich davon ausgegangen das das eindeutig ist das ich zwei monitore dran habe habe, sonst würde ich sone frage wohl kaum stellen 

war auch irgendwie etwas verwirrt von Goithic's beitrag


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

Dein Wunsch läßt sich so wie Du ihn hast nicht erfüllen, du mußt das Programm manuell auf den zweiten Monitor bewegen, wenn es das denn zulääst!


----------



## MF (5. April 2004)

nein ebend nicht dieses PCTV snapt immer an den monitorrändern und lässt sich nicht über die monitore bewegen ... aber selbst wenn ... ein laufendes prog würde ruckeln würde ich es von einem zum anderen monitor ziehen ... daher die frage op mans net zwingen kann wo anders zu starten als auf dem primären monitor.
na ja windows suckt ^^


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. April 2004)

Wenn das Programm es nicht zulässt, sorry dann hast du null Chance.

Lassen andere Prtogramme dieses zu oder Bestandteile davon ( z.B. Sysbolleisten , Plaetten) ?
Wenn, dann strimmt auf jeden Fall die Konfiguration und das TV Programm ist zu blöde für Multimonitorbetrieb.


----------



## MF (5. April 2004)

gut damit hat sich das geklärt ... es ist blöde  

mit anderen progs wie photoshop oder premiere etc. pp. habe ich ja keine probs mit dem verschieben ... ist halt nur bei video oder 3dprogrammen so das wenn ich das video fenster auf den anderen moni ziehe dieses ruckelt ... myterium windows ^^


----------



## Erpel (5. April 2004)

Nich unbedingt nur Windows Schuld.
Aus deinen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass du 2 Video/3d Anwendungen gleichzeitig laufen lassen willst. D.h. Die Grafikkarte muss 2 Overlays darstellen, und eventuell auchno intensive 3d"sachen" berechnen. Bei deiner 9800XT würde ich zwar bezweifeln. dass es an Leistung mangelt, aber so etwas kann auch von der Treiber-Konzeption abhängen glaub ich.


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. April 2004)

Bei ATI kann ich leider nicht helfen, bei NVIDIA gibt es NVIEW, womit man doch scho eine ganze Menge einstellen kann. U.a. auf welchem Bildschirm Programme gestartet werden ..

Gibt es bei ATI denn nichts vergleichbares?


----------



## MF (5. April 2004)

also ich habe mich auf der ATI seite dumm und dämlich gesucht aber nix gefunden 

scheint wohl echt nur ne gamer karte zu sein  bzw.


----------



## little22-p (20. Juli 2017)

*Drücken Sie [Umschalten] + [Windows] + [Pfeil links] um die aktuelle Anwendung auf dem linken Monitor zu schieben!*

http://www.tippscout.de/zwei-monitore-windows-fenster-verschieben.html

Greez!


----------



## little22-p (20. Juli 2017)

*"Die Startposition des Programms am Monitor (X und Y - Achse) wird in der Registry festgelegt!"*

Ok easy,

-> Start,

->* regedit*

Suche Programmordner @ Regedit (*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\*Companyname\Programname\Startup)

[weitersuchen Strg+F)

finde Programmordner !

finde Wert für Fensterposition , Position, Startpositon, Startmonitor, X-Achse, Y-Achse, Pos X1, Pos Y1 !


Ändere Wert!

Fertig!

**


Beispiel:

z.B. OnlineTV

Rechte Maustaste Symbol -> Eigenschaften;

@ Ziel: Dateiname auslesen. Beispiel: onlinetv.exe

regedit -> Bearbeiten -> Suche: onlinetv


weitersuchen Strg+F, weitersuchen Strg+F, weitersuchen Strg+F,

(*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\*conceptdesign\onlinetv13\Forms\Main)

auffälliger Wert: Bezeichnung Pos X1 Wert: 600 

Wertänderung "Pos X1" von 600 auf 1920 bei Auflössung 1920x1200 -> verschiebt die Startposition des Fensters um Pixel 1920 auf Startposition Pixel 1 am 2ten Monitor.




Greez!


----------

